# Weekend Support Thread Saturday 15th January



## kyles (Jan 15, 2005)

How is everyone doing this weekend? I had a good night out at our works do, and thankfully the food was quite healthy, the dessert wasn't but was so horrible I couldn't eat it (and those of you who know me will know that this means it was completely inedible) And I managed to stay off the alcohol as well!

Work today, Saturday and I have brought my lunch. I have even made a picnic lunch for Sunday, as I will be going out on my own for a walking and museum day in Manchester.

Sunday is also treat day, but not sure what my treat will be yet!


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

i went and got my workout in before work today.
loat another pound. did really good yesterday
because it was my bf's grandmother's birthday.
guess who avoided the cake? that's right it was
me. i'm so proud of myself.


----------



## kyles (Jan 15, 2005)

A big well done here from a fellow cake addict!!!!


----------



## middie (Jan 15, 2005)

thank you thank you *curtsy*
lol

and awesome job avoiding alcohol kyles *applaude*


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2005)

So far so good.. 
Just had my reg morning coffee.

I'll have a bowl of left over soup for lunch.

Paul wants  deep fried squid for dinner....  but, I'll just
have a few.

Any one know a "skinny" dipping sauce for them?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

saturday is my pig out day. ya gotta have 1 day a week not to worry or think about dieting. besides, there is catered food all over the building for football coverage. so far i've had:
for breakfast, about 6 slices of bacon, 2 pieces of french toast, tater tots, and grapefruit juice.
for lunch, a chicken pot pie, salad, a brownie, and ginger ale.
goin to whole foods to get something for dinner.

tomorrow, i'm going to try to set up the exercise bike and weights, and get to working out again. hopefully...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> saturday is my pig out day. ya gotta have 1 day a week not to worry or think about dieting. besides, there is catered food all over the building for football coverage. so far i've had:
> for breakfast, about 6 slices of bacon, 2 pieces of french toast, tater tots, and grapefruit juice.
> for lunch, a chicken pot pie, salad, a brownie, and ginger ale.
> goin to whole foods to get something for dinner.
> ...



Bacon and French toast sounds really good!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks pdswife, right back atcha! i really gotta start exercising again. i can actually feel the stress and lack of sleep taking it's toll on my heart. and i have a little 25 pound reason to stay healthy now...


----------



## pdswife (Jan 15, 2005)

Get that bike out and start counting the miles!!

I wish I had one....


----------



## wasabi (Jan 15, 2005)

*Middie, such willpower! I love cake. Good girl!

Bucky, yes we must have ONE day of regular food.

I am one week behind you guys, Been sick all week,but did not lose my appetite    I did not lose or gain last week.

Everyone who stayed the course........so proud of you!*


----------

